# African Cichlids



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Just recently rescued an Electric Blue Johanni from Walmart--I'm liking this little guy and want to get him some tank mates. My LFS has a tank full of Africans all approx 2" long. He says they top out at about 4" but I thought I'd confirm that here. I'm not to sure of the exact species but there are a few Johanni's in the tank with them (at the lfs) so I'm assuming they'll get along. Tank's currently housing an 8" Pleco and a baby Koi (Going to give it to my LFS if/when I get more africans guy says he can sell it) along with the Johanni. XP2 for filtration.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Depending on the type, they will max out at about 4" - 6".
If you ditch the pleco you could probably house 6 africans in there. Add some lace rock so they have caves / hiding spots.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks. The Pleco is kind of sentimental--been with me for a while so He's staying. 4 sound good?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> Thanks. The Pleco is kind of sentimental--been with me for a while so He's staying. 4 sound good?


If your doing electric blue johanni's or yellow labs you should be good to go. They aren't very aggressive and do well together. I suggest getting 2 yellow labs with the Electric blue johanni's I think the yellow and blue would look nice with a solid rock setup and Black or Blue background. Red Jewels are nice as well.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

There are several yellow and red one's in there (look basically like the Johanni in terms of body shape) so I'm guessing those are Labs and Jewls (only going by color here, body shape is basically like the Johanni only different colors). Good to know they'll get along, I was planning on getting one of each. There's also a few with a really interesting sort of 'leapord' pattern. Would they be Ok? Just not sure because they seem to be more aggressive.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> There are several yellow and red one's in there (look basically like the Johanni in terms of body shape) so I'm guessing those are Labs and Jewls (only going by color here, body shape is basically like the Johanni only different colors). Good to know they'll get along, I was planning on getting one of each. There's also a few with a really interesting sort of 'leapord' pattern. Would they be Ok? Just not sure because they seem to be more aggressive.


If you are unsure and they are in fact africans here is a link to a genus gallery which may help you Identify your fish. !!!CLICK ME!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

johanni are aggressive it should only be kept with the more aggressive malawi cichlids (aratus(sp), kenyi, electric blues)

Wow, way to go resurecting a dead thread

Disregard this


----------

